# Webseite öffnen



## MrUnknow (6. November 2003)

Ist es möglich mit C++ eine Webseite zu öffen?
Also en Kumpel und ich haben ein Spiel programmiert und nun wollen wir einen Menupunkt machen wo dann unsere Webseite aufgeht!
Ist das möglich? Gibts da einen Befehl?
plz Help!
Wichtig! ^^

MfG


----------



## Maximka (6. November 2003)

Also wenn es unter Windows ist
kann man das mit der Funktion *ShellExecute* anstellen.
Kann dir jetzt kein konkretes Beispiel geben, weiss aber das es damit .


----------



## Sovok (6. November 2003)

http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54311


----------



## MrUnknow (20. November 2003)

Wir arbeiten aber net mit Objektorientiertem C++ sondern Console!
Plz HELP


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Wohin willst du denn dann deinen Link öffnen?
Auch in Linux gibt es Consolen-Browser wie lynks oder links


----------



## MrUnknow (20. November 2003)

Also wir coden momentan in der Schule Mastermind! ICh habe mitem Kumpel zusammen aus Spaß die BoredCoders gegründet! Und wir wollen halt einen Menupunkt Webseite machen! Und wenn man den auswählt dann öffnet sich unsere Homepage im IE oder dem Standart Browser! Wir arbeiten aber Consolen basiert! Und unser Lehrer kann uns net helfen! ^^
Bitte helft uns!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Warum nicht gleich diese Beschreibung?

Hier was hilfreiches:
http://www.schlotsoft.de/coder/c/exestartenmitspawnl.htm

[edit]
ansonsten funktioniert auch die system-funktion:

```
system("c:\\programme\\mozilla\\mozilla.exe tutorials.de");
```
[/edit]


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2003)

> Wir arbeiten aber net mit Objektorientiertem C++ sondern Console!


Öhm, und unter der Console kann man also nicht OOP anwenden?
Oh gott, die armen Coder die Linux Programm schreiben


----------



## chibisuke (20. November 2003)

Man kann auf der konsole genau so gut objektorientiert programmieren, ich hab sogar schon GUI steuerelemente IN die konsole rein genommen in windows...

Hatt zwar ne zeit gedauert bis es funktioniert hatt, vor allem weil man zuerstmal nen window handel der konsole brauch, und dann die windowsproc der konsole quasi raus nehmen durch ne eigene ersetzen und von da die original prozedur aufrufen... und da kann vieles schief gehen....
aber das nur am rande...

CreateProcess(NULL, "start http://chibisuke.dnsalias.com/", NULL, NULL, FALSE, 0, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL);

oder kurz:
system("start http://chibisuke.dnsalias.com/");

dadurch startet der standartbrowser...

Alternativ kannst du auch ein HTML-Dialogfeld benutzen...

```
#include <mshtmhst.h>

SHOWHTMLDIALOGFN  *ShowHTMLDialog; 
IMoniker* source;
HINSTANCE   hinstMSHTML = LoadLibrary("MSHTML.DLL");
if(hinstMSHTML)
   {
   ShowHTMLDialog = (SHOWHTMLDIALOGFN*)GetProcAddress(hinstMSHTML, "ShowHTMLDialog");
   if(ShowHTMLDialog)
      {
          CreateURLMoniker(NULL, "http://chibisuke.dnsalias.com/", &source);
          ShowHTMLDialog(NULL, source, NULL, NULL, NULL);
      }   
   FreeLibrary(hinstMSHTML);
   }
}
```
´
Hierbei ist auf jedenfall zu beachten, das das HTML Dialogfeld selbst ein Com Object darstellt, und das auch IMoniker ein COM Interface ist, und sich durch die dabei notwendige initialisierung des COM interfaces die ladezeit von einem HTML dialog beträchtlich erhöht, es ist daher anzuraten wenns schnell gehen soll com bereits am anfang der anwendung zu initialisieren und auch das IMoniker gleich am anfang zu erstellen....


----------



## Sanic (1. März 2004)

Da mich momentan das ganze auch beschäftigt, frage ich doch noch einmal 
Ich möchte per Konsolenanwendung eine Seite nur abfragen!

Also sozusagen einen "Pseudo" Besucher der Homepage erzeugen.

Von dem Seitenabruf soll der User nichts sehen können.


----------

